# Pics of my Tern's



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's my 2 Terns, (Biggie an 2pac) they also share there tank with four smaller caribe!








View attachment 64596








View attachment 64597









They eat like fu*k! Every time food enter's this tank it's gone in second's and i feed them every day (12-15 wait bait once at night)

Cheers Tom


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very Beautiful Fish ,


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Thank you! But the top pic looks a bit blue as i had a tank full of ill fish so they were being treated at the time! Much better now tho apart from one caribe that is in a hospital tank now!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kebabman said:


> Thank you! But the top pic looks a bit blue as i had a tank full of ill fish so they were being treated at the time! Much better now tho apart from one caribe that is in a hospital tank now!!
> [snapback]1058292[/snapback]​


No Problem , i understand the Illness







, But no worries , the Fish look incredible, and very Big that tern is


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Heres a few more!!
View attachment 64598

View attachment 64599

View attachment 64600

ya gotta love big pygo's, Especially when there's a few of them in a group!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kebabman said:


> Heres a few more!!
> View attachment 64598
> 
> View attachment 64599
> ...


Def. Love the Monster Pygos


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

What's your biggest pygo harley?? And any pics!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kebabman said:


> What's your biggest pygo harley?? And any pics!!
> [snapback]1058314[/snapback]​


13 inch Piraya , and I dont want to Clutter your thread with my photos so I pm'ed you with them







Enjoy!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice terns


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanx for the feed back Craig! By the sound of it you have an amazing tank of pygo's!! Good look with them and hope my piraya turn out like your's, It's awsome
Cheers Tom


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kebabman said:


> Thanx for the feed back Craig! By the sound of it you have an amazing tank of pygo's!! Good look with them and hope my piraya turn out like your's, It's awsome
> Cheers Tom
> [snapback]1058353[/snapback]​


I hope so too .....Although I have never heard of a Piraya growing to that size in home aqaurium , Heres to keeping our fingers Crossed


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

those are sweet P's


----------



## gok-tay (Feb 18, 2005)

Beautiful Caribe..


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

super tern,s haha looking very big and mean the rock !!!!!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Kebabman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanx for the feed back Craig! By the sound of it you have an amazing tank of pygo's!! Good look with them and hope my piraya turn out like your's, It's awsome
> ...


youve never heard of piraya getting bigger than 13" in the aquaria?ive heard one member on waterwolves grew his to 16-17"


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

your pygos look great............


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

lovely pygos!!

ian


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Kebabman said:


> Here's my 2 Terns, (Biggie an 2pac) they also share there tank with four smaller caribe!
> They eat like fu*k! Every time food enter's this tank it's gone in second's and i feed them every day (12-15 wait bait once at night)
> Cheers Tom


Hi Kebabman,

Super Terns You got there.
I think they are bigger than only 7-9" though.

Regards,


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Think i'll have to get some balls and get them on a wet towel to measure them with pics LOL


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those guys are amazing looking


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

nice looking piranha bro :laugh:


----------

